# WTB DT Systems Dummy Launcher



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a DT Systems Remote Dummy Launcher and thought I'd check here if anyone was looking to sell one before I went and bought new. Thanks.
*
*


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Look at retriever training forum before you buy anything. Thunder equipment makes nice stuff as well


----------

